#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-02-10
<Palombo> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-02-13
<Palombo> 'sera
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-02-06
<aa76> buon giorno 
<aa76> non so se sono nel canale giusto per avere dei chiarimenti su delle funzioni di calc
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-02-08
<BeepeV> ciao a tutti
<BeepeV> ho fatto delle prove per porter seguire questa sera la Vs. riunione FCM
<newlife> #topic Riunione Gruppo FCM Italia
<newlife> #chair newlife
<newlife> #commands
<newlife> meetingology: #commands
<meetingology> newlife: Error: "#commands" is not a valid command.
<newlife> meetingology: #chair newlife
<meetingology> newlife: Error: "#chair" is not a valid command.
<newlife> meetingology: 
<newlife> meetingology:  help
<meetingology> newlife: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<newlife> meetingology: (help #commands)
<meetingology> newlife: Error: "(help" is not a valid command.
<newlife> meetingology: help  #commands
<meetingology> newlife: Error: There is no command "#commands".
<newlife> meetingology: help #chair
<meetingology> newlife: Error: There is no command "#chair".
<newlife> meetingology: help
<meetingology> newlife: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ls960> meetingology: help chair
<meetingology> ls960: Error: There is no command "chair".
<ls960> ehm, volevo provare senza #
<ls960> :d
<newlife> meetingology: help
<meetingology> newlife: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<newlife> lol ls
<newlife> meetingology: help meetingology #chair
<meetingology> newlife: Error: There is no command "meetingology #chair".
<newlife> #nick newlife
<newlife> meetingology #nick newlife
<meetingology> newlife: Error: "#nick" is not a valid command.
<newlife> !meetingology
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'meetingology'
<newlife> #meetingology
<newlife> meetingology !nick
<meetingology> newlife: Error: "!nick" is not a valid command.
<newlife> maledetto meetingology
<newlife> scrivono una pagina intera di wiki e i comandi sono sbagliati
<newlife> -.-'
<bifslacko> buonasera a tutti
<Tiranno> ciao
<newlife> ciao bifslacko
<newlife> ciao Tiranno :)
<Tiranno> ciao newlife !
<newlife> #startmeeting Riunione del Gruppo FCM Italia
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Feb  8 19:53:21 2013 UTC.  The chair is newlife. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<newlife> #chair newlife
<meetingology> Current chairs: newlife
<ValerioCellentan> buonasera a tutti!
<Tiranno> ciao
<newlife> sera a tutti........
<newlife> tra poco la riunione avrà inizio...
<newlife> aspettiamo qulche minuto ancora per attendere gli altri.
<ic3d> ciao gente! :-)
<sheireen> Ciao a tutti!
<sheireen> sono ylenia
<mapreri> bifslacko: ic3d newlife sheireen Tiranno ValerioCellentan BiKwey pietro98-albini ciao a tutti! :)
<ic3d> sheireen: ciao! :-)
<newlife> sheireen: presumo sia Ylenia :) ma poi tanto faremo le presentazioni ufficiali
<Tiranno> ciao mapreri 
<mapreri> newlife: mi dai un minuto che mi preparo il discorso? :)
<newlife> ciao mapreri :)
<bifslacko> ciao mapreri sheireen
<newlife> assolutamente si mapreri :) attendiamo tutti qualche minuto
<BiKwey> ciao a tutti nel canale
<newlife> we ciao BiKwey :)
<pietro98-albini> ehm, nessuno si offende se avrei qualcosa da proporre?
<newlife> assolutamente no pietro98-albini.. ma aspettiamo l'inizio della riunione se non ti dispiace
<newlife> :)
<newlife> ciao paolettopn :)
<paolettopn> buonasera a tutti
<paolettopn> ;)
<bifslacko> ciao paolettopn
<paolettopn> anche al grande newlife 
<paolettopn> :)
<BiKwey> sera paolettopn
<mapreri> uh -.-' non ricordo niente di quello che avevo da dire :\
<mapreri> newlife: dammi un attimo :/
<paolettopn> buonasera BiKwey 
<Tiranno> buonasera paolettopn 
<paolettopn> :)
<newlife> ragazzi sono 5 minuti oltre le 21 e credo dovremmo iniziare... i punti sono tanti rischiamo di sforare con i tempi
<newlife> che dite?
<paolettopn> +1
<mapreri> -1
<mapreri> :) ti prego! :)
<newlife> mapreri: quanto ti manca?
<paolettopn> ??
<mapreri> poche righe :)
<paolettopn> ....
<newlife> ok.... attendiamo mapreri poi. si parte! allacciate le cinture!
<ic3d> newlife: io posso rimanere solo pochi minuti
<ic3d> newlife: ho le bimbe ammalate (influenza) e la mamma ha bisogno di 1 mano! :-)
<paolettopn> gh... auguri!
<mapreri> newlife: possiamo iniziare, tanto c'è altro prima :)
<mapreri> ic3d: eh, ho letto su twitter :) hai una bella cosa. Anche marco alici si è ammalato -.-
<ic3d> mapreri: sì, ho visto e domani gli salta la fiera... purtroppo siamo nel pieno dell'epidemia :-(
<newlife> ic3d: capisco! come preferisci..... io comunque se rimani loggato ti inserisco tra i votnti
<newlife> :D
<ic3d> newlife: :-)
<newlife> ciao alo21
<mapreri> ciao alo21 
<newlife> bene ragazzi.............
 * alo21 --> Alessandro Losavio
<paolettopn> ciao alo21 
<newlife> diamo inizio alle danze!
<mapreri> alo21: dobbiamo ancora iniziare
<alo21> mapreri, newlife ciao
<alo21> mapreri, bene
<newlife> riunione del Gruppo FCM Italia
<alo21> paolettopn, ciao
<mapreri> newlife: non fai partire meetingology ?
<newlife> l'ordine del giorno lo trovate qui....... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Riunioni#Ordine_del_giorno
<newlife> mapreri: gia partito meetingology
<newlife> #chair newlife
<meetingology> Current chairs: newlife
<newlife> :)
<ValerioCellentan> mi scuso in anticipo per il fatto che per le 22 e qualcosa dovrò staccare, sono felice di "conoscervi" tutti intanto...
<mapreri> mi son saltate un po' di righe allora, ho un avuto un momento di lag
<newlife> dunque.........
<newlife> iniziamo con il primo punto......
<newlife> ma prima di tutto le presentazioni e come prenotare l'intervento.....
<newlife> nickname → Nomecognome
<newlife> esempio.
<newlife> newlife: → MarcoBuono
 * paolettopn > Paolo Garbin
 * bifslacko → Fabrizio Nicastro
 * mapreri → Mattia Rizzolo
<sheireen> sheireen -> IleniaRomeo
 * alo21 → Alessandro Losavio
<ValerioCellentan> ValerioCellentani --> ValerioCellentani :)
<pietro98-albini> pietro98-albini → Pietro Albini
<Tiranno> Tiranno > Antonio Allegretti
<newlife> BiKwey: ti potresti presentare?
<newlife> ls960:  anche te?
<BiKwey> BiKwey: > Bianca Kwey
<newlife> ic3d: se sei connesso altrimenti provvedo io per te
<newlife> mapreri: presentati
<mapreri> newlife: già fatto...
<ic3d> ic3d: <-- Dario Cavedon
<mapreri> :)
<newlife> -.-' scusa mapreri
<newlife> ls960: ?
<newlife> comunque..... altra regola........
<newlife> per prenotare l'intervento si digita "/me si prenota" ovviamente senza le virgolette!
<newlife> il risultato sarà.......
 * newlife si prenota
<mapreri> newlife: lui è un tizio che "bazzica" per tutti i canali irc, ma non partecipa ne ha nulla a che fare con ubuntu-it
<newlife> ok?
 * pietro98-albini si prenota
<newlife> lo so mapreri
<newlife> ok.......
<newlife> stravolgiamo un secondo l'ODG pietro98-albini quale membro del gruppo web voleva proporre una cosa...... prego pietro98-albini
<pietro98-albini> allora, voi avete un blog
<pietro98-albini> che è distaccato dal resto delle notizie della comunità
<pietro98-albini> era passata in mailing list del gruppo web l'idea di migrare anche il vostro blog in ubuntu.it
<pietro98-albini> che vantaggi porterebbe?
<pietro98-albini> per voi una maggiore visibilità
<pietro98-albini> infatti ubuntu-it.org fa in un mese 210.000 visitatori e circa 6.000 in un giorno
<pietro98-albini> newlife dice che voi ne fate 20.000 all'anno
<newlife> ricordo che al termine di ogni intervento si dichiari di aver finito con /me ha finito
<pietro98-albini> inoltre avreste meno oneri di gestione
<pietro98-albini> per i visitatori il vantaggio sarebbe avere tutto a portata di mano
<pietro98-albini> e poi come gruppo web potremmo anche fare una specie di edicola nel sito gestita da mirko
 * pietro98-albini ha finito
<newlife> grazie pietro98-albini
 * ic3d deve mollare, non so se si può ma delego newlife in mia vece (domani leggo il log)
<paolettopn> +1
 * alo21 si prenota
<newlife> credo sia una grande proposta ma credo sia impossibile decidere su due piedi alla riunione
<paolettopn> x ic3d 
<newlife> che ne dite? ne discutiamo in ML?
<newlife> grazie ic3d :) buona serata (spero!)
<newlife> vai pure alo21
 * bifslacko approva ML
<alo21> newlife, una domanda... ma newlife hai chiesto se si discute in ML il punto appena trattato?
 * BiKwey su prenota
<newlife> alo21: io ho detto infatti che credo sia difficile decidere una cosa del genre su due piedi alla riunione visto che non l'abbiamo mai trattata a fondo....
<newlife> se alo21 ha finito.. BiKwey a te la parola
<newlife> alo21: ?
<BiKwey> quanto alla proposta, in caso positivo che ne sarebbe di
<alo21> newlife, finito e appoggio la discussione in ML
<BiKwey> full circle magazine #65 1 Full Circle Magazine non è affiliata né sostenuta Canonical Ltd.
<BiKwey> cioè non si ingenererebbe l'opiniore visto che stiamo su ubuntu-it
<BiKwey> l'opinione, scusate,
<pietro98-albini> BiKwey, ubuntu-it NON è sostenuta da canonical
<pietro98-albini> fornisce solo i server
<pietro98-albini> non siamo in alcun modo affiliati
<BiKwey> però il sito è registrato da uno di Canonical
<BiKwey> appunto
<BiKwey> c'è un sostegno
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: beh, è sponsorizzata 
<mapreri> (in quanto locoteam approvato)
<BiKwey> vabbè, magari allora chiarisco il mio pernsiero in ML se ci sarà discussione
<BiKwey> pensiero, scusate
 * BiKwey ha finito
<newlife> ottimo BiKwey :)
<pietro98-albini> io devo andare
<pietro98-albini> ciao :)
<newlife> direi che allora potremmo valutarla in ML con dei voti chiari direttamente dalla mailing list per poi decidere tutti insieme
 * paolettopn +1
<BiKwey> +1 per la discussione in ML
<ls960> scusa newlife , stavo cenando
 * paolettopn +1 x votazione in ML (rettifica)
 * mapreri +1 per ML, abbiamo già l'OdG pieno
 * alo21 +1 per la discussione in ML
<sheireen> +1 per discussione per ML
<paolo-foletto> +1 per discussione in ML
 * ls960 <--- Luca Savio
<newlife> datemi un attimo solo scusate
<newlife> votiamo usando meetingology così iniziamo a prenderci dimestichezza
<newlife> #vote voto per discutere dello spostamento del Blog su ubuntu-it.org
<meetingology> Please vote on: voto per discutere dello spostamento del Blog su ubuntu-it.org
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<newlife> #voters alo21 bifslacko BiKwey ic3d mapreri newlife paolo-foletto paolettopn sheireen Tiranno ValerioCellentan
<meetingology> Current voters: BiKwey Tiranno ValerioCellentan alo21 bifslacko ic3d mapreri newlife paolettopn paolo-foletto sheireen
<bifslacko> #vote +1
<meetingology> +1 received from bifslacko
<BiKwey> #vote +1
<meetingology> +1 received from BiKwey
<mapreri> newlife: ma si vota col + per la ml o per lo spostamento?
<alo21> #vote +1
<meetingology> +1 received from alo21
<newlife> +1 per la discussione in ML
<meetingology> +1 per la discussione in ML received from newlife
<ValerioCellentan> #vote +0
<meetingology> +0 received from ValerioCellentan
<mapreri> (hai scelto un titolo infelice.... :) )
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<newlife> vero mapreri :) devo prenderci la mano
<paolettopn> +1 per la discussione in ML
<meetingology> +1 per la discussione in ML received from paolettopn
<sheireen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sheireen
<newlife> #endvote 
<meetingology> Voting ended on: voto per discutere dello spostamento del Blog su ubuntu-it.org
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<paolo-foletto> +1
<mapreri> newlife: carino però, bisogna solo farlo parlare italiano ed è perfetto! :) (e magari messaggi meno invadenti..)
<newlife> -scusa paolo-foletto :) 
<newlife> dunque mozione approvata.........
<ValerioCellentan> mi astengo in quanto della questione non ne so abbastanza, in caso  la questione sarà votata anche in ML mi asterrò nuovamente ;)
<newlife> si discuterà della cosa in ML
<newlife> provvederemo ad un thread specifico
<newlife> ottimo!
<newlife> ora il primo punto all'ODG
<newlife> Nuove regole per l'elezione dei coordinatori del Gruppo FCM Italia
<newlife> ciao a tutti.
<newlife> La discussione nasce dall'idea di rinnovare un processo che, a parere di molti, è un pochino statico e che invece vogliamo rendere più dinamico e aperto a tutti.
<newlife> Finora i coordinatori rimanevano tali in eterno a meno di una loro rinuncia al mandato.
<mapreri> newlife: c'è in #topic :)
<newlife> I coordinatori, poi, sceglievano tra i membri stabili dei traduttori il loro 'candidato' che veniva proposto come succesivo coordinatore del gruppo e lo sottoponevano al resto del team con una mail ai quali tutti potevano rispondere in maniera 'palese' alla nomina.
<mapreri> e #subtopic
<newlife> Premetto che i coordinatori, IMHO, non debbano avere una nomina 'in aeternum' ma debbano sottostare a dei mandati voncolati nel tempo per far in modo che ci sia un ricambio di persone all'interno del gruppo contribuendo così a vivacizzare il gruppo; si rischia infatti che chi rimane troppo 'seduto', troppo statico nelle proprie posizioni possa diventare apatico e non prontamente reattivo a nuove e continue sfide che il gruppo porta 
<newlife> avanti.
<newlife> Premetto anche che, IMHO, la scelta dei coordinatori fatta dai coordinatori precedenti non sia (passatemi il termine, magari improprio) corretta. succede infatti che una volta selezionato il possibile nuovo coordinatore e si procede ad informare tutto il gruppo, lo stesso team si trova in una posizione in cui le cose 'sono già fatte' e quindi, di solito, il resto del gruppo si allinea alla scelta senza replicare anche perché ognuno 
<newlife> votando in forma 'palese' potrebbe  non essere picevole.
<newlife> la mia idea era di dare un mandato biennale ai coordinatori che vengono eletti da tutti i membri stabili su launchpad del Gruppo FCM
<newlife> i candidati si autonominano tali e nella settimana di 'campagna elettorale' in ML provvedono a fornire una breve descrizione di cosa vogliono migliorare, cosa voler apportare ecc. un brevissimo programma .....
<newlife> dopo la settimana si provvede ad una settimana in cui tutti i voti vengono segretamente raccolti in un doodle....
<newlife> i coordinatori alla fine della settimana di voto nominano il o i nuovi coordinatori....
<newlife> per far questo e per non far collassare il tutto i coordinatori dovranno avere 'date di scandeza' :) diverse......
<newlife> i coordinatori decadono dopo i due anni di attività se non rieletti, oppure se sfiduciati dai 2/3 del gruppo oppure se lasciano spontaneamente il mandato
 * newlife finito a voi la parola
 * alo21 si prenota
<alo21> newlife, posso andare?
<newlife> prego alo21
<alo21> premesso che secondo me è necessario che ogni team, come anche FCM-it, debba avere almeno un coordinatore
<alo21> ...però IMHO 3 coordinatori sono alquanto tanti, visto che (se non erro) non hanno carichi supplementari
<alo21> se mi sbaglio correggetemi
<alo21> inoltre, non è solo il coordinatore che può proporre nuove iniziative al gruppo.... quindi secondo me dovremmo ridurre il numero di coordinatori
 * bifslacko si prenota
<alo21> mentre per quanto riguarda la durate, penso che vada bene, e per quanto riguarda la votazione, come ha detto Marco non deve essere l'ex gruppo di coordinatori a proporre, ma il candidato stesso 
 * alo21 ha finito
<newlife> prego bifslacko :)
<bifslacko> per esperienza diretta, il coordinatore è comunque un volontario come tutti gli altri membri del gruppo
<bifslacko> soggetto a impegni e soprattutto imprevisti (al riguardo un elogio a Marco che nonostante i suoi imprevisti
<bifslacko> ha comunque continuato nell'impegno preso)
<bifslacko> quindi alo21 fidati se ti dico che tre è il numero perfetto. Non dico che senza coordinatore ci sia anarchia...
 * BiKwey si prenota
<bifslacko> però si rischia come minimo di non rispettare le date (per non essere comunque troppo drastici)
 * bifslacko ha finito
<newlife> prego BiKwey
 * alo21 si prenota
<BiKwey> a) coordinatori: resilienza, 3 è meglio di 2 perché ci sono sempre congiunzioni astrali avverse
<BiKwey> b) decadenza dalla carica: oltre alla sfiducia é previstoanche l'impeachment in caso di attentato al 'Codice di condotta di Ubuntu'?
 * BiKwey ha finito
 * newlife si prenota
<newlife> prego alo21
<alo21> BiKwey, in effetti, come hai detto tu è meglio in 3....
<alo21> forse è stato già detto in ML, quali sono i compiti di un coordinatore? Stimolare il gruppo e basta?
 * alo21 ha finito
<newlife> grazie a tutti dunque.
 * bifslacko si prenota
<newlife> una sola cosa a supporto di bifslacko; lavorare da coordinatori significa essere un membro come tutti gli altri ma con qualche dovere in più... se ce n'è solo uno e per nefasti problemi si assenta. il gruppo cade in verticlae
<newlife> per esperienza anche due si è rivelato un problema ...se uno molla l'altro ha il doppio del carico di lavoro......
 * paolettopn ricorda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Gruppo/Incarichi
<newlife> tre è perfetto.... se ne viene a mancare uno, nelle more della nuova elezione, si perderà 'solo' un 33% della forza e non il 50% o il 100%
 * newlife ha finito
<newlife> prego bifslacko
 * newlife ringrazia paolettopn del link
<bifslacko> solo per aggiungere che il coordinatore di fatto non ha particolare rilevanza nè all'interno del gruppo nè all'esterno,
 * newlife si prenota
 * alo21 si prenota
<bifslacko> comunque si prende a cuore quelle piccole incombenze necessarie a mandare avanti il gruppo, quali stimolare (of course), 
<bifslacko> gestire i vari account, salvare il lavoro del gruppo, accogliere i nuovi arrivati ecc.
<bifslacko> Chiunque può essere coordinatore e le nuove regole citati pocanzi da newlife servono a rafforzare questo concetto.
 * bifslacko ha finito
<newlife> grazie bifslacko :)
<newlife> tornando alla frase di BiKwey di prima riguardo  l'impeachment
 * paolo-foletto si prenota
<newlife> BiKwey: per quello sinceramente non ho provveduto a pensare nulla perché l'andare CONTRO il CDC escluderebbe chiunque dal Gruppo e da ubuntu-it
<newlife> infatti chi partecipa dichiara di averlo letto, fatto proprio e sottoscritto
<newlife> qesto già basta come impegno
 * newlife ha finito
<newlife> prego alo21
<alo21> allora chiarite alcune cose, io penso che 2 cooridnatori su 3 debbano essere (quando è possibile) membri approvati del gruppo e mai stati coordinatori del gruppo...
<alo21> mentre il terzo coordinatore dovrebbe essere un ex-coo cos' da poter guidare gli altri due...
 * newlife si prenota
<alo21> la motivazione è che Ubuntu oltre ad essere un SO e una comunità, fornisce a tutti noi delle possibilità per apprendere delle nuove cose
<BeppeV> ciao a tutti
<alo21> il terzo ex-coo essendo da 'guida' serve a far si che gli altri 2 non si trovino spaesati....  ora non so se questa cosa già c'è.
<alo21> BeppeV, ciao
 * alo21 ha finito
<newlife> alo21:  ti rispondo brevemente.....
<newlife> io non sono d'accordo sulle cosiddette 'quote'
<newlife> mi spiego meglio......
<newlife> io adesso sono coordinatore.....
<newlife> domani scade il mandato e io voglio essere rieletto
<newlife> io mi candido affianco a te e facciamo due programmi per il mandato.......
<newlife> a quel punto il gruppo vota e, guarda caso gli piace + il tuo programma che il mio.... io esco ed entri tu come nuovo coordinatore.. nulla di piu semplice.... unica cosa che nei punti precedenti non ho messo è che il 'passaggio di consegne' dal vecchio al nuovo coordinatore viene previsto in due mesi di lavoro in comune e con stretti rapporti via mail tra i due
 * newlife ha finito
<newlife> nessun'altro intervento?
<paolo-foletto> si
<newlife> qualcun'altro vuole  modificare i punti?
<newlife> si scsami paolo-foletto
<newlife> prego a te la parola
<paolo-foletto> allora io sono favorevole a 3 coordinatori eletti in modo sfalsato
 * mapreri si prenota
<paolo-foletto> l'ultimo entrato ha un periodo di circa un anno come uditore
<paolo-foletto> e quindi restano sempre almeno 2 coordinaotri con espereinza
 * paolo-foletto ha finito
<newlife> esatto paolo-foletto e questo permette un riciclo di persone graduale, senza strappi al lavoro e fluido permettendo un passaggio di consegne continuo
<newlife> :D
<newlife> qualcun'altro vuole modificare i punti?
<mapreri> Sono favorevole a tutte le proposte di newlife, ma voglio sollevare un altro punto, che secondo me è da decidere prima di votare
<mapreri> io
<newlife> prego mapreri
<mapreri> Attualmente ci sono diverse persone che si occupano della gestione di molte cose che secondo la pagina linkata da paolettopn dovrebbero essere di amministrazione (quindi per i coordinatori? dalla pagina: "In questa pagina sono presenti le linee guida seguite dagli amministratori del Gruppo FCM") ad esempio: amministratore wiki c'è paolettopn e aldo, che non sono amministratori; liste, c'è paolettopn e manca bifslacko ; irc, c'è paolet
<mapreri> topn (e non so se ci sia bifslacko). Quindi la mia domanda è: è da regolare la questione?
 * newlife si prenota
<mapreri> sembra che ce l'abbia a morte con paolettopn, ma non è così, mi piace come persona, ma la domanda resta....
 * mapreri ha finito
<newlife> domanda giusta mapreri.... il fatto degli incarichi è una forma di decentralizzazione del 'potere e degli obblighi'
<newlife> esiste per responsabilizzare anche gli altri del gruppo ma i coordinatori NON fanno solo quello (cose per le quali devono comunque mantenere una supervisione)
 * mapreri ricorda che se stesso ha comunque accesso a diversi "supplementi", vedi social network ufficiali
<newlife> i coordinatori gestiscono tantissime cose (anche per esempio i rapporti con enti esterni come FCM Internazionale e, chiedetelo a bifslacko, i problemi con server di canonical o di altri sistemi di backup
<newlife> il lavoro è imponente, decentralizzare qualcosa aiuta i coordinatori che, altrimenti, dovrebbero lavorare al pezzo 18-20 ore al giorno continuativamente
 * newlife ha finito
<newlife> altri interventi?
 * alo21 si prenota
<newlife> prego alo21
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<alo21> ecco.... solo ora so che i coo comunicano con quello della Canonical per quanto riguarda i server (e anche altro penso). Secondo me l'intero gruppo sa poco dei compiti ai quali un coo deve fare
<alo21> la poca informazione sul background del gruppo secondo me ha un effetto negativo per l'amministrazione del gruppo. Solo se tutto il gruppo FCM sa cosa fanno i coo, ouò proporre soluzioni per la nomina dei coo; come anche per altre cose
 * alo21 ha finito
<newlife> appena termina alo21 .... vai pure RiccardoVianello
<newlife> vai RiccardoVianello
<RiccardoVianello> secondo me una cosa più veloce per i coordinatori
<RiccardoVianello> basterebbe creare un gruppo di coo di vecchi utenti, ovviamente se hanno tempo e gli altri sono assenti, possono tranquillamente dare una mano
<RiccardoVianello> a gestire il progetto/ i progetti
<RiccardoVianello> e creare degli nuovi coordinatori che possono dare una mano più attivamente nel gruppo
<ValerioCellentan> vi saluto che devo andare, vi auguro buon lavoro provvederò a leggere quanto prima il log della riunione! :) saluti a tutti!
<paolettopn> ciao ValerioCellentan 
<newlife> ciao ValerioCellentan :)
<alo21> ciao ValerioCellentan 
 * RiccardoVianello ho finito
<RiccardoVianello> ciao ValerioCellentan
 * bifslacko si prenota
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: la tua idea non sarebbe male se fossimo un gruppo di 100-200 persone
<newlife> il roblema è che , nonostante siamo il gruppo più numeroso di ubuntu-it non abbiamo i numeri per una cosa del genere
<newlife> prego bifslacko
 * RiccardoVianello si riprenota
<Tiranno> devo andare anchio, e provvederò anchio a leggere il log!
<alo21> Tiranno, ciao
<Tiranno> buona serata a tutti!
<RiccardoVianello> buona serata Tiranno
<paolettopn> ciao Tiranno 
<bifslacko> volevo solo far presente che, almeno personalmente, il coordinatore non amministra
<bifslacko> non ha un ruolo predominante all'interno del gruppo, ma, come la parola stessa suggerisce, fa semplicemente un lavoro di
<bifslacko> coordinamento
<bifslacko> poi ovviamente avendo preso un impegno un po' più vincolante, si deve occupare delle cosiddette incombenze, varie e d eventuali, che si potrebbero presentare,
<bifslacko> come ad esempio il recente problema citato da newlife con il nostro account ubuntu one, a causa del quale abbiamo rischiato di perdere 5 anni di lavoro!
 * bifslacko ha finito
<newlife> prego RiccardoVianello
 * RiccardoVianello ha ragione bifslaco
<newlife> finito RiccardoVianello?
<RiccardoVianello> e per rispondere a newlife, basterebbe fare un permesso come nel forum, di creare un gruppo di vecchi coordinatori, che ovviamente se hanno sempre un piccolo tempo, 
 * newlife si prenota per un ultimo appunto
<RiccardoVianello> e che se ci sono persone coordinatori che non hanno proprio tempo
<RiccardoVianello> tipo ad esempio non si connettono da più di 6 mesi, allora si può sfoltirli lasciando come utenti normali
 * bifslacko ricorda che il coordinatore è già utente normale
<RiccardoVianello> se poi ci sono degli coordinatori che coordinano il team/progetti che per esempio si connettono dopo ogni tot di volte a settimana, o almeno 1 volta al mese
<RiccardoVianello> inoltre devono essere votati i coordinatori
<RiccardoVianello> e che devono avere diverse abilità per gestire i team di FCM
<RiccardoVianello> che è un esempio
 * alo21 si prenota
 * RiccardoVianello finito
<newlife> grazie riccardo
<newlife> per rispondere velocemente a RiccardoVianello ..........
<newlife> se un coordinatore non coordina...
<newlife> o si imette o lo dimette il gruppo sfiduciandolo
<newlife> *dimette
<newlife> per concludere e chiarire.........
<newlife> uno dei tre coordinatori (al momento sono io) hanno l'incarico e le responsabilità che ne conseguono in qualità di Rappresentante del gruppo di fronte al Consiglio e a tutta la Comunità
<newlife> vorrei precisare che però stiamo andando fuori dal seminato con la discussione preferirei votare intanto i punti che abbiamo focalizzato per poi, nel caso, smussarli in Mailing List
 * newlife ha finito
<alo21> newlife, posso andare?
<newlife> prego alo21
<alo21> ricapitolando, cosa ha proposto newlife è che i 3 coordinatori vengono eletti in date differenti direttamente dal gruppo. Giusto?
 * bifslacko conferma
 * paolo-foletto confermo
<alo21> avrei voluto aggiungere altro alla discussione, ma non è di vitale importanza e visto il tempo..
 * alo21 ha finito
<newlife> ottimo!
<newlife> allora.... votiamo questo nuovo regolamento come qui descritto
 * RiccardoVianello a quale nuovo regolamento?
<newlife> -.-'
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: quello che abbiamo descritto finora
<newlife> RiccardoVianello:  e quello che hai letto per mesi in Mailing List
<newlife> #vote Approvazione del nuovo regolamento per l'elezione a Coordinatore del gruppo FCM Italia
<meetingology> Please vote on: Approvazione del nuovo regolamento per l'elezione a Coordinatore del gruppo FCM Italia
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<alo21> #vote +1
<meetingology> +1 received from alo21
 * RiccardoVianello è un po di tempo che questi topic sono in fondo alla mia email
<paolettopn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from paolettopn
<sheireen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sheireen
<BiKwey> +1
<RiccardoVianello> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from BiKwey
<bifslacko> #vote +1
<meetingology> +1 received from bifslacko
<newlife> #voters alo21 bifslacko BiKwey mapreri paolettopn paolo-foletto RiccardoVianello sheireen
<meetingology> Current voters: BiKwey RiccardoVianello Tiranno ValerioCellentan alo21 bifslacko ic3d mapreri newlife paolettopn paolo-foletto sheireen
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<paolo-foletto> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from paolo-foletto
<newlife> altri votanti???
<newlife> ok
<newlife> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Approvazione del nuovo regolamento per l'elezione a Coordinatore del gruppo FCM Italia
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<BeppeV> astenuto ;)
<newlife> BeppeV:  :D purtroppo non sei collaboratore del gruppo e non hai diritto di voto :) grazie
<newlife> mozione approvata!
<newlife> ottimo!
<BeppeV> lo so.
<newlife> ora...
<newlife> nell'ODG ci sarebbero le presentazioni delle candidature!
<newlife> per questa cosa abbiamo 5 minuti per non sforare troppo
<newlife> chi vuole presentarsi può farlo già ora, senza però elencare il programma che provvederà a definire nella nostra ML
<newlife> prego.......
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<newlife> qualche candidato per la nomina a coordinatore?
<newlife> prego RiccardoVianello
<RiccardoVianello> Non sarebbe meglio fare una email nella ML con tutti i programmi, e poi tutti gli altri con una email generale votano i collaboratori che vogliono diventare la nomina
<RiccardoVianello> invece di presentare qui le canditatute una di una
 * RiccardoVianello finito
<newlife> infatti RiccardoVianello poi in ML aggiungeremo i vari programmi e i contesti
<newlife> comunque per iniziare se qualcuno vuole candidarsi.....
<newlife> possiamo già iniziare ora
 * paolettopn si prenota
<newlife> prego paolettopn
<paolettopn> grazie; dato che abbiamo aperto un OdG apposito per questo argomento, desidero sapere già da qui se ci sono candidati alla nomina di coordinatore di FCM.
<paolettopn> Non ho vito passare nulla nelle ns. ML a parte la mia proposta di candidatura.
 * RiccardoVianello sarei io ma dato che non ho più tempo per seguire 3000 cose, declino l'offerta.
<paolettopn> Termino qui, aspettando di vedere sotto queste mie righe i nomi dei candidati. 
 * paolo-foletto si prentota
 * paolettopn ha terminato
<newlife> prego paolo-foletto
 * mapreri si prenota
<paolo-foletto> io vorrei candidarmi non come coordinatore FCM ma per completare la traduzione del libro di Jono
<paolettopn> OT
 * paolo-foletto ha terminato
<newlife> purtroppo paolo-foletto questo problema è rimasto irrisolto ma lo chiuderemo a breve visto che ne riparleremo in ML al momeno però la materia è OT
<newlife> prego mapreri
<mapreri> beh, mi candido pure io, non c'è molto da aggiungere qui :) sono dentro da più di sei mesi, ritengo di aver capito come funziona ed è strutturato il gruppo, quindi mi candido!
 * mapreri ha finito
<newlife> ottimo
<newlife> due candidati
<mapreri> 3
<newlife> paolettopn:  e mapreri
<paolo-foletto> mi scuso per l'OT
<mapreri> ah, niente..
<newlife> mapreri:  non far confusione
<newlife> bene
<newlife> gli altri se vorranno si aggiungeranno al thread sulla ML
 * paolettopn si prenota
<newlife> di nulla paolo-foletto :)
<newlife> prego paolettopn
<paolettopn> grazie; bene, speravo di leggere qui sopra qualche altro nome, ma si vede che non può... peccato.
<paolettopn> comunque, sono felice di vedere il nome di mapreri e dato che ho avuto da tempo molta fiducia in lui, vi anticipo che 
<paolettopn> a causa dei molteplici impegni che la nuova associazione PN LUG mi sta portando in qualità di presidente, intendo
<paolettopn> lasciare la candidatura di FCM e continuare a collaborare gestendo i vari servizi che seguo anche ora, sempre che non debba
<paolettopn> rimetterli ai tre responsabili che abdranno a gestire il nostro gruppo.
<paolettopn> Non dovete vederlo come un passo indietro ma come un lasciar passare un nuovo coordinatore, con idee fresche 
<paolettopn> e tanta voglia di dare... e fare!
<paolettopn> quindi tolgo ufficialmente la mia candidadura di coordinatore.  
 * paolettopn ha terminato
<newlife> grazie paolettopn del tuo bel intervento
<newlife> :)
<newlife> ok
 * mapreri ringrazia paolettopn, e si dispiace del suo ritiro, in quanto riconosce in lui un grande appoggio. Inoltre mapreri sa di poter contare su di lui!
<newlife> per ora ci fermiamo qui
<newlife> in ML poi vi scatenerete come vorrete
<newlife> passiamo ad altro......
<newlife> ok?
<paolettopn> ok
<newlife> tocca a mapreri
<mapreri> +1 meglio
<newlife> #topic - Configurazione di Google Drive per gestire le traduzioni - Mapreri
<newlife> #topic  Configurazione di Google Drive per gestire le traduzioni - Mapreri
<newlife> -.-'
<mapreri> #link http://drive.google.com
<newlife> vabbe'
<mapreri> Come sapete, Google Drive è uno strumento che consente di archiviare qualsiasi tipo di file su una cloud (di Google). Esistono molti altri servizi che permettono questo (come dropbox, che attualmente usiamo per impaginare). Come altri, permette di condividere intere directory con altri utenti, e anche di rendere pubblici i file che si sono salvati.
<mapreri> Google Drive ha però un grandissimo punto di forza, che è l’integrazione con Google Docs. Questo porta innumerevoli benefici (di cui ci paralerà più in dettaglio Paolo Foletto), ma soprattutto permette di rendere disponibili a tutti i membri del gruppo tutti i file delle traduzioni. Questo già avviene ora, direte. È vero, ma in parte. Ora il traduttore posta la traduzione solo una volta completata, ma se il traduttore si prende i
<mapreri> n ritardo, gli va a fuoco la casa, buca l’hard disc accidentalmente, cosa succede? il traduttore perde tutto. Ecco il perchè di google doc, implementato attraverso Google drive, permetterebbe di avere a tutti tutte le traduzioni di tutto, e nel caso un traduttore si trovi in ritardo, di accederci tranquillamente per concluderla da dove si è fermato. A questo si aggiungono le cose buone che ci sono grazie a gdoc, quindi la possibilit
<mapreri> à di iniziare a tradurre subito come si fa click in una tabella (provate qui quelli a cui ho dato accesso http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/MattiaRizzolo/Prove3), il salvataggio automatico (e subito condiviso) e altro di cui ci parlerà Paolo F.
<mapreri> I “problemi” sono:
<mapreri> * gestione dei permessi, ma se ne occuperà un subteam come quelli che ci sono già, e non sarà di sicuro un problema difficile. già ora a quelle pagine ho autorizzato una decina di persone di due minuti. e poi, una volta fatto non è più da metterci mano...
<mapreri> * cosa fa chi è sprovvisto di account google?? Qui io non ho proposte, fate voi... Si può costringere a farne uno. Al massimo lo usa solo per fcm, ma non mi sembra la pratica migliore, ma non ne vedo neanche altre.
 * mapreri si ricorda solo ora dei kanben proposti da Paolo F. Funzionerebbero benissimo con gdrive e gdoc!
<mapreri> kanban*
 * mapreri ha finito
 * newlife si prenota
 * paolo-foletto si prenota
 * paolettopn si prenota
<newlife> a me piace l'idea di googledocs.FCM Internazionale lo usa per preparare il 'grezzo' di tutti i numeri, ma a questo punto dobbiamo chiedere nelle cose che di solito chiediamo ai nuovi contributori di avere un account google (che tra parentesi farebbe comodo anche per gli hangout e altro) 
<newlife> la cosa molto buona è che i documenti anche parziali sono già lì senza che nessuno deve copiarli e caricarli nel wiki
<newlife> e questo permette di NON dover fare doppio lavoro di traduzione/revisione se qualcuno 'si dimentica' di postare il contributo
<newlife> se ha fatto qualcosa su googledocs si ritrova
<newlife> se non ha fatto nulla provvederà qualcun altro
 * newlife ha finito
<newlife> prego paolo-foletto
<paolo-foletto> si può avere un account google anche senza dover fare una email su gmail
 * paolettopn si sprenota
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<paolo-foletto> certo che richiede di poter usare una connessione praticamente flat
 * mapreri si prenota
 * paolo-foletto ho finto
<newlife> prego paolettopn
 * paolettopn si è sprenotato
<newlife> prego mapreri
<newlife> no scusa
<newlife> prego RiccardoVianello
<newlife> poi a seguire mapreri
<RiccardoVianello> allota per ridire a paolo-foletto, è possibile anche utilizzare una email qualsiasi
<RiccardoVianello> o far lavorare un link, poi è possibile anche editare in tempo reale i documenti
 * RiccardoVianello finito
<newlife> prego mapreri
<mapreri> In realtà google doc e drive esistono anche offline. basta installare su chromium (o chrome) l'addon https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-drive/apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon e i file sono offline. poi non richiede neanche molta banda, google in effetti è molto attenta in questo problema. Uno con una connessione dati limitata in tempo può installarsi quell'addon, disconnettersi, lavorare, e poi
<mapreri> , alla riconnessione tutto viene sincronizzato in auto.
 * mapreri ha finito
<newlife> mi sembra che mapreri e RiccardoVianello hanno già meglio spiegato come risolvere il tutto
<newlife> altri contributi?
<mapreri> newlife: il prossimo punto, ne discutiamo subito (anche se non so personalmente che aggiungere)
<mapreri> ?
<newlife> si ok
<newlife> #subtopic Paolo Foletto - Uso di Google Doc come sistema di utilizzo dei documenti condivisi
<newlife> prego paolo-foletto
<paolo-foletto> la condivisione su GoogleDocs (Drive) è un sistema che permette a due traduttori di lavorare contemporaneamente
<paolo-foletto> in questo modo se vi è un articolo molto lungo e in ritardo due traduttori possono lavorare contemporaneamente 
<paolo-foletto> praticamente rispetto al punto precedente si continua a usare il wiki e si usa googledocs in casi speciali 
 * paolo-foletto ha finito
 * alo21 si prenota
<newlife> prrego alo21
 * newlife si prenota
<alo21> visto che si deve usare Drive per i casi speciali e la Google fa cose meravigliose (spesso), non è più comodo spostare quasi tutto il lavoro su Drive?
 * alo21 ha finito
 * paolo-foletto si prenota
<newlife> concordo con alo21 
<newlife> si rischia di frammentare il lavoro e di non capire dove postare i contributi e dove invece reperirli.......
<newlife> dobbiamo decidere se rimanere sul wiki o spostarci completamente su googledocs
 * newlife ha finito
<newlife> prego paolo-foletto
<paolo-foletto> allora sono favorevole a googledocs
 * paolo-foletto ho finito
 * BiKwey si prenota
<newlife> prego BiKwey
<BiKwey> non sono favorevole allo spostamento su gdocs
 * BiKwey ha finito
<newlife> grazie BiKwey :) non abbiamo ancora votato o deciso nulla
<newlife> qualcun'altro?
 * bifslacko_ chiede scusa. Tiscali fa brutti scherzi
<RiccardoVianello> +1 per uso di Google DOc
 * alo21 si prenota
<newlife> fermi!
<newlife> non stiamo votando!
<newlife> prego alo21
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota
<newlife> alo21: prego tocca a te
<alo21> BiKwey, ha detto che non è favorevole allo spostamento. Anche se non stiamo votando (proprio per questo), vorrei sapere perché BiKwey non è favorevole. Forse farà vedere degli aspetti negativi che non ho preso in considerazione
<alo21> newlife, posso fare una domanda a BiKwey ?
<newlife> certamente alo21
<alo21> BiKwey, perché non sei favorevole allo spostamento?
<BiKwey> dove sono i server del wiki?
<BiKwey> dove sono i server di google?
<BiKwey> googlr mi piace molto
<alo21> BiKwey, entrambi in italia (penso)
<BiKwey> però se passimo tutto lì saremo soggetti ai sui capricci
 * newlife si prenot
 * newlife si prenota
 * alo21 ha finito.... ma non so se BiKwey anche
 * BiKwey ha finito al momento
<newlife> dunque..
<RiccardoVianello> tocca me?
<newlife> prego RiccardoVianello
<RiccardoVianello> perchè io sempre quando faccio una traduzione o una revisione
<RiccardoVianello> io copio il testo grezzo della wiki e lo incollo nella mia pagina privata di revisione
<RiccardoVianello> e poi li modifico e correggo, e poi lo reinvio al wiki
<RiccardoVianello> copio al nostro wiki.
<RiccardoVianello> per rispondere anche a BiKwey
 * RiccardoVianello finito
 * paolo-foletto si prenota
<newlife> dunque....
 * mapreri si prenota
<newlife> concordo con quanto dice BiKwey sui server però, e bifslacko_ te lo può spiegare, e forse anche tu a volte ne sei stata partecipe è successo ultimamente che
<newlife> i server canonical erano giù e non potevamo lavorare
<newlife> google da questo punto di vista è molto più affidabile..
<newlife> diciamo che comunque tutto il lavoro....dal grezzo fino alla pubblicazione viene comunque archiviato su server canonical nel nostro ubuntu one
<newlife> quindi nulla viene perso.
<newlife> al massimo se google impazzisce perdiamo l'ultimo numero
<newlife> cosa che già abbiamo rischiato col wiki mesi fa
<newlife> se poi mi dici che il discorso riguarda le politiche di google
<newlife> beh. li il discorso cambia
 * RiccardoVianello di solito faccio un backup del file ogni giorno
<newlife> ma dovremmo parlare anche delle politiche di canonical alllora
 * newlife ha finito
<newlife> prego paolo-foletto
 * RiccardoVianello prenoto
<newlife> a seguire mapreri
<paolo-foletto> solo per dire che il modo di procedere descritto da RiccardoVianello può essere usato tranquillamente su googledocs
 * paolo-foletto ho finito
 * alo21 si prenota
<mapreri> seguo io
<mapreri> sì e no. chi ti dice che i server di canonical non vadano a fuoco? sono quasi tutti uniti. google ha un po' di datecenter sparsi. poi io (perlomeno io) sincronizzo su più fronti, proprio per evitare questo. Google ha politiche di disaster recovery adeguate, ci sono aziende che si basano e si affidano a google, non vedo perchè noi non dovremmo. Poi, l'impaginazione si basa su dropbox, di cui non sappiamo niente. è un servizio completa
<mapreri> mente closed, però ci fidiamo. È sempre il punto dei sostenitori del free software usare software e servizi open, ma io mi sento più moderato. Se esistono servizi migliori li uso, di qualunque parte siano. Google ha un po' di cuore per l'open source, e, con tutti i suoi difetti, mi ha sempre servito un servizio di qualità, a cui mi sono affezionato. punto. Poi, per quanto riguarda la privacy: beh, rilasciamo in CC, quindi in questo c
<mapreri> aso non mi preoccuperei più di tanto. e poi, attualmente (per vari motivi.... è pensiero in corso, in qualunque caso) le pagine sul wiki sono visibili a tutti liberamente.
 * mapreri ha finito (perdonatemi, non so sintetizzare efficacemente, se no sintetizzo troppo :P)
<newlife> per la mia visione concordo con mapreri
<RiccardoVianello> vado io?
<newlife> BiKwey: che ne pensi?
<newlife> vai RiccardoVianello
<BiKwey> rimango sempre ostile; scusate ma non cambio idea
<RiccardoVianello> comunque anche io sono d'accordo con mapreri, ma sapete che c'è la possibilità di inviarci anche una copia
<RiccardoVianello> l'unico problema quando i server sono giù di google, manca solo qualche notizia o qualche frase non copiata
 * RiccardoVianello finito
<newlife> grazie RiccardoVianello
<newlife> altri commenti?
<mapreri> http://www.google.com/appsstatus ← per vedere lo stato dei servizi google
<newlife> BiKwey: non devi scusarti :) siamo qui per discuterne e capire cosa è meglio e cosa non lo e'
 * alo21 si era prenotato
<newlife> si scusami alo21 prego
<alo21> personalmente parlando, essendo di Ubuntu (come tutti noi), amo la Canonical. Ora non so bene ne le politiche della Google e ne della Canonical però.....
<sheireen> ragazzi scusate ma io devo andare, mi aggiornerò domani.. buonanotte a tutti!!
<newlife> notte sheireen e grazie :)
<newlife> altro da dire?
<bifslacko_> votiamo qui o in ML?
<alo21> tra Google e Canonical (mi spiace dirlo) la G offre un servizio migliore (completo e veloce). Se si potesse avere qualche beneficio in più dalla Canonicla (come prestazione) andrebbe pure bene il wiki. Ma in questo caso 'il miglior fornitore' è la Google.
 * alo21 ha finito
<mapreri> bifslacko_: imho ml, magari una votazione ufficiosa per vedere l'andamento...
<newlife> dunque.....
<bifslacko_> mapreri: concordo
<newlife> vedo che ancora non tutti abbiamo le idee chiare
<newlife> se per voi va bene rimandiamo l'ultima decisione alla ML con voto palese direttamente in Mailing List così possiamo argomentare meglio queste ultime cose
 * bifslacko_ concorda
<newlife> ottimo mapreri e bifslacko_...... inseriamo un thread apposito con il tag [IMPORTANTE]
<newlife> bene
<newlife> ultimo punto
<paolettopn> ok
<newlife> da chiarire.......
<newlife> #topic Paolo Foletto - Uso di kanban per le prenotazioni dei lavori
<newlife> prego paolo-foletto
<paolo-foletto> si tratta di un sistema per gestire casi particolari
<paolo-foletto> kanban è un foglietto giallo un postit che in questo caso serve per sincronizzare l'accesso esclusivo vi è un unico kanban, un articolo sta bloccando una fase un utente prende dal wiki il foglietto e lo sposta sull'articolo, notificando al possessore dell'articolo. non appena ha completato rimette il kanban al suo posto In questo modo uno solo può accedere alla modifica
 * paolo-foletto ho finito
 * mapreri si prenota
<newlife> prego mapreri
 * paolettopn non ha capito paolo-foletto 
<mapreri> nel caso del sistema wiki (attuale) è di semplice attuazione, si tratta di un'altra icona (magari aggiunta nella casella del nome della persona, con a fianco il nome di chi ha "attivato" il kanban). Nel caso di gdoc sarebbe anche produttivo. Chi usufruisce del kanban può continuare da dove l'altro ha lasciato, evitando di rifare tutto da capo. Per l'utilizzo imho va ben regolato: usato solo dopo la scadenza, e se la persona originaria 
<mapreri> non si fa viva in almeno 24 ore, ad esempio. Però appoggio l'idea.
<mapreri> ricordo inoltre che il regolamente dice che ci si dovrebbe prenotare solo quando si è certi che lo si fa a breve termine
 * mapreri ha finito
<newlife> grazie delle spiegazioni paolo-foletto e mapreri
<newlife> molto precise
<mapreri> paolettopn: praticamente uno usurpa una traduzione ad un altro se è in ritardo
<newlife> premetto che.........
 * paolettopn si farà spiegare in ML
<newlife> nessuno qui compra la traduzione e nessuno è proprietario di nulla
<mapreri> #link http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanban
<newlife> tutti lavoriamo con lo scopo di far leggere agli italiani qualcosa di molto utile su ubuntu, opensource e linux
<BiKwey> subentra, usurpa era un po' fortino
<newlife> quindi questa procedura pottrebbe fare al caso nostro evitando spiacevoli battibecchi
<newlife> giusto BiKwey :)
<mapreri> #link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanban
<paolo-foletto> non si tratta di un sistema per prenotare i lavori, ma per gestire con ordine i casi eccezionali in cui un articolo sta bloccando il lavoro del team e vi sono persone che hanno tempo disponibile per portarlo avanti
<mapreri> BiKwey: non mi veniva :)
<newlife> qulcun altro vuole contribuire?
<newlife> nessuno?
<newlife> bene......
<newlife> io direi che questo sitema è valido ma a questo punto dobbiamo solo aspettare di decidere il punto sopra in ML
<newlife> ovvero se passare a googledocs o rimanere sul wiki
<newlife> una volta deciso questo punto approveremo il kanban e lo adatteremo al sistema che decideremo di utilizzare
<newlife> che ne dite?
<mapreri> si rischia di fare confusione se lo implementiamo in un ambito (wiki), e poi subito cambiamo (gdoc)
<newlife> esatto mapreri
<mapreri> quindi intanto pensiamo all'altro campo
<newlife> se per voi va bene allora ci concentriamo su wiki/googledocs e poi voteremo il kanban (ora che sappiamo tutti cosa è) per applicarlo dove lavoreremo
<newlife> giusto?
<newlife> :)
<paolo-foletto> :)
<bifslacko_> giusto!
<mapreri> well
<alo21> OK
<newlife> paolettopn: ?
<newlife> paolo-foletto: ?
<RiccardoVianello> giusto prima dovremo decidere se lavorare sul wiki/googledocs, poi eventualmente mettiamo il kanban
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: ?
<newlife> BiKwey: ?
<RiccardoVianello> perchè per me è già un +1
<mapreri> newlife: lol RiccardoVianello e paolo-foletto hanno già detto! :)
<paolo-foletto> giusto :)
 * paolettopn per me resta com'è fino a votazione....
<newlife> BiKwey: ?
<RiccardoVianello> ormai lo utilizzo Docgoogle spesso, anche per i miei progetti di inventiva di nuovi giochi
<newlife> ok
<newlife> allora.............
<BiKwey> ------1 per me
<newlife> possiamo dichiarare chiusa la riunione
<newlife> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Feb  8 22:59:49 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-02-08-19.53.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-02-08-19.53.html
<mapreri> newlife: il varie ed eventuali? :DDD
<newlife> grazie a tutti...........
<paolettopn> ohhhh... bene
<RiccardoVianello> buona serata
<newlife> O.o
<BiKwey> notte
<RiccardoVianello> non serve
<bifslacko_> buona notta a tutti!
<newlife> o chiesto se qualcun altro voleva parlare
<paolettopn> in effetti... il varie ed eventuali era nel OdG
<paolettopn> :)
<newlife> -.-'
<newlife> fermi!
<newlife> fermi li'!
<mapreri> Grazie a tutti per essere stati qui fino a un'ora tardi!
<mapreri> newlife: era una provocazione :)
<alo21> ahaha
<paolettopn> ma certo.... :)
<BeppeV> notte, buon continuo., buon lavoro
 * newlife offre una bottiglia di coca cola a tutti! festeggiamo la mia nomina a ubuntu member!
<newlife> :D
<paolettopn> buonanotte a tuti voi
<mapreri> newlife: weee!
<mapreri> avevi detto grappini :P
<paolettopn> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mapreri> (ma mi accontento!)
<newlife> mapreri: ci son minorenni!
<newlife> :D
<paolo-foletto> buonanotte a tutti :)
<paolettopn>  /usciamo di qua
 * mapreri prende la cocacola da newlife
<newlife> notte a tuttiiiiiiii
<alo21> facciamo +18 alcolici e gli under 18 coca cola
<alo21> ...
<alo21> notte a tutti e grazie
<mapreri> alo21: f******* lol
<bifslacko_> #quit Saluti a tutti
<alo21> mapreri, ahahah dai te ne passo uno sotto-sotto
<mapreri> :)
<paolo-foletto> purtroppo sono over 18 e astemio :)
<mapreri> alo21: siamo in -fcm qui è loggato
<alo21> notte
<bifslacko_> comunque si era detto grappa, poi fate voi!
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-02-10
<trekfan1> 'sera
<pietroalbini> hi
<pietroalbini> anyone?
<trekfan1> presente
<mapreri> o/
<pietroalbini> quanti dovevano esserci oggi?
<mapreri> boh
<ic3d> buona sera a tutti...
<ic3d> il doodle diceva 11 preferenze
<tokijin> Ciao a tutti
<pietroalbini> siamo a 6, meno paolo e dix che hanno detto che non ci sono
<ic3d> quindi stiamo aspettando... 3 persone (forse)
<pietroalbini> yep
<ic3d> 7-8 minuti e poi partiamo
<mapreri> please, pingatemi quando iniziate
<pietroalbini> -2
<Janvitus> sera
<pietroalbini> ciao janv
<ic3d> -1
<jeremie21> Salve a tutti
<pietroalbini> no, penso che con janv ci siamo tutti
<ic3d> ok
<ic3d> chiamiamo mapreri
<alevipri> 'sera
<mapreri> ordini!
<ic3d> chi tira le fila? non fatelo fare al sottoscritto che sono davvero l'ultimo arrivato in IRC
<pietroalbini> rpadovani c'è?
<rpadovani> con un occhio
<alevipri> non aspettiamo ancora un paio di minuti per vedere se arriva qualcun'altro?
<rpadovani> (anzi facciamo mezzo)
 * mapreri sta davvero facendo altro, quindi non posso davvero moderare
<mapreri> inoltre sappiate che sono in una sala che chiude alle 23.45, e vorrei mangiare dopo il meeting...
<Janvitus> su ragazzi, si tratta solo di prendere le prenotazioni e ricordarsele per fare intervenire in ordine
<ic3d> Gwaihir: ci sei? puoi fare tu?
<Gwaihir> ic3d, non ho idea dei comandi del bot, quindi chiunque potrebbe farlo
<pietroalbini> possiamo anche fare senza bot
<mapreri> no, usatelo il bot please ♥
<mapreri> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<mapreri> è semplice, su
<mapreri> pietroalbini: te lo sai usare, modera te, su
<Gwaihir> mapreri, usalo tu :P
<Gwaihir> se qualcuno lo sa usare, si faccia avanti
<mapreri> "mapreri sta davvero facendo altro"
<Gwaihir> ora che ci mettiamo a capire come funziona, perdiamo tempo
<Gwaihir> altrimenti facciamo senza
<mapreri> ok, faccio io, vedo di posticipare quello che stavo a fare
<pietroalbini> #startmeeting Riunione di Ubuntu-it
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Feb 10 20:42:17 2016 UTC.  The chair is pietroalbini. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mapreri> ♥ pietroalbini 
<pietroalbini> #chair mapreri Gwaihir ic3d 
<meetingology> Current chairs: Gwaihir ic3d mapreri pietroalbini
 * ic3d ringrazia mapreri di cuore
<pietroalbini> allora
<pietroalbini> prima le presentazioni
 * pietroalbini <--> Pietro Albini
<mapreri> #topic presentazioni
 * mapreri → Mattia Rizzolo
 * trekfan1 ---> Enrico Pinelli
<alevipri> → Alessandro Viprati
<ic3d> --> Dario Cavedon
<tokijin> -> Mauro D'Aloisio
<Janvitus> » Gianvito Cavasoli
<jeremie21> → Jeremie Tamburini
<Gwaihir> -> Milo Casagrande
<mapreri> steff-ubu, giulux2, rpadovani: ping
<giulux2> → Giuliano Gramegna
<rpadovani> -> Riccardo Padovani
<pietroalbini> ok, perfetto, steff è away
<pietroalbini> come ordine del giorno c'è la nuova struttura del consiglio
<pietroalbini> e argomenti correlati
<steff-ubu> scusate, devo staccare... leggerò il log e delega a gulux e janivitus :)
<pietroalbini> ok
<pietroalbini> se nessun'altro ha argomenti possiamo iniziare
 * ic3d si prenota
<pietroalbini> ic3d, ?
<mapreri> ok, quindi quali sono le cose che restano da discutere dopo tutto quel 3d in ML?
<pietroalbini> ic3d, vai
<pietroalbini> #topic Struttura del consiglio, parte 2
<ic3d> semplicemente: partiamo da dove eravamo rimasti, e cerchiami di chiudere entro un'oretta , che sennò non arriviamo a una sintesi
<pietroalbini> ok, chi vuole fare un riassunto delle proposte?
<Janvitus> io non me le ricordo tutte, dovrebbe ricordarsele chi le ha stilate in ML
<ic3d> mi pare avessimo una proposta del tipo
<ic3d> che ne dite di quella "ogni gruppo elegge un suo rappresentante  e tra questi si elegge il consiglio (3 persone)" - mi pare fosse quella più popolare
 * pietroalbini si prenota
<pietroalbini> ok, parlo io
<pietroalbini> quella era la mia proposta, di un consiglio composto da un rappresentante di ogni gruppo in esso
<pietroalbini> ma solo tot di essi con diritto di voto
<pietroalbini> in questo modo, nel consiglio sono presenti le opinioni di tutta la comunità, ma comunque rimane snello nelle decisioni
<Gwaihir> #link http://liste.ubuntu-it.org/pipermail/lista-gruppi/2015-December/002242.html
<pietroalbini> thx
 * pietroalbini ha finito
<jeremie21> mi prenoto
<pietroalbini> jeremie21, vai
<jeremie21> Io avevo anche suggerito di "sfruttare" le 3 persone che si erano proposte
<jeremie21> in questo modo avremmo anche avuto persone che volevano rivestire quel ruolo
<jeremie21> piuttosto che un gruppo eletto per forza di cose.
<jeremie21> Al contempo fare in modo di eleggere i rappresentatni dei vari gruppi per farli partecipare nella mailing del consiglio.
<jeremie21> I 3 consiglieri avrebbero svolto il normale ruolo del consiglio
 * pietroalbini si prenota
<jeremie21> ma allo stesso tempo non sarebbero stati isolati
<jeremie21> dato che nelle discussioni avrebbero potuto partecipare i vari rappresentanti.
<jeremie21> Questo per venire incontro al problema
<jeremie21> del cosiddetto isolamento del consiglio.
<jeremie21> Fatto.
<pietroalbini> perfetto
<pietroalbini> non mi è molto chiara la cosa di eleggere comunque i candidati con il metodo classico
<pietroalbini> abbiamo avuto questo problema quest'anno, e potrebbe tranquillamente ripresentarsi fra due anni
<pietroalbini> fatto
<pietroalbini> nessun altro ha da dire qualcosa?
<jeremie21> quasi quasi io
<Janvitus> mi prenoto
<jeremie21> vado..
<Janvitus> vai vai
<jeremie21> dato che siamo in una situazione di... chiamiamola emergenza,
<jeremie21> cercherei di semplificare al massimo i sistemi di votazione
<jeremie21> evitando maggioranze complicate da raggiungere.
<jeremie21> (se di votazioni si deve parlare).
<jeremie21> Fatto.
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, vai
<ic3d> Janvitus: ci sei?
<Janvitus> si, mi ero un attimo assentato
<Janvitus> dunqu
<Janvitus> a sto punto qualsiasi cosa mi va bene, sta cosa sta andando avanti troppo a lungo
<Janvitus> nessuno ci vieta di provare come va e di rivedere con il tempo
<Janvitus> un anno di prova, nel frattempo chi fa sto consiglio fa anche le regole consultandosi con tutti
<Janvitus> quindi, come detto, per me va bene la copsa dei 3 che mettono il veto, e gli altri a far da consiglieri, così pure se si fa una riunione e manca qualcuno si va a vanti comunque
 * Gwaihir si prenota
<Janvitus> io avrei finito
<pietroalbini> Gwaihir, vai
<Gwaihir> personalmente, per sbloccarsi, come ha detto Janvitus, preferirei una soluzione come quella proposta da jeremie21
<Gwaihir> sempre che i 3 candidati siano ancora disponibili a ricoprire il ruolo
<Gwaihir> poi sarà compito loro, assistiti da altri rappresentati dei gruppi, rivedere il tutto subito o andare avanti così
<Gwaihir> la trovo la soluzione più rapida e indolore
<Gwaihir> finito
 * mapreri appoggia questa idea di jeremie21
<pietroalbini> ok
<pietroalbini> mettiamo ai voti la proposta?
 * Gwaihir si prenota velocemente
<pietroalbini> Gwaihir, vai
<Gwaihir> per rendere la cosa ancora più rapida, senza dover aspettare elezioni dei rappresentanti dei gruppi o quanto altro, direi che conviene andare avanti subito con i 3 candidati e poi saranno loro a gestire la parte di "trovare" gli altri rappresentati
<Gwaihir> finito
<mapreri> prima di mettere ai voti va delineata meglio, con un wording da bylaws, imho.
<mapreri> Gwaihir: questa era la proposta, a quanto ho capito io, infatti
<pietroalbini> in quel caso il consiglio attuale potrebbe fare uno stralcio di documento e mandarlo in ml gruppi
<Janvitus> in effetti prima almeno delineiamo 4 regole
<Gwaihir> mapreri, l'avevo letta come "prendiamo i 3 e intanto facciamo le elezioni per i raprresentati"
<jeremie21> mi prenoto
<Gwaihir> intanto -> allo stesso tempo
<pietroalbini> jeremie21, vai
<jeremie21> In mailing se non sbaglio eravamo rimasti
<jeremie21> che in qualche modo i candidati dovevano presentarsi
<jeremie21> Magari si potrebeb ripartire da li. Di norma i candidati
<jeremie21>  fanno un discorso di introduzione.
<jeremie21> Francamente 2 non ricordo chi fossero :P
<Janvitus> mi prenoto
<pietroalbini> jeremie21, finito?
<jeremie21> E il terzo invaece è Diego Prioretti.
<jeremie21> Fatto
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, vai
<mapreri> jeremie21: io sono un altro, non chi sià l'ultimo.
 * ic3d pensa che fosse Janvitus, vero?
<trekfan1> si
<Janvitus> onesto? non vedo a cosa serva ora un disocrso di presentazione... non dobbiamo sceglierli, sono i 3 che hanno voglia di tenere su baracca, che utilità avrebbe? Più che altro io ora metterei in chiaro delle piccole regole per andare  avanti un anno (meglio) o 2, per poi assestare la cosa con delel regole ben congeniate. Oramai si è capito che il consilgio si deve basare sui gruppi
<Janvitus> finito (e scusate le dita libertine, ma sono ghiacciate)
<ic3d> mi prenoto
<pietroalbini> ic3d, vai
<ic3d> credo che i tre eletti come primo compito abbiano appunto quello di mettere giù le nuove regole per il consiglio
<ic3d> visto che quelle vecchie non funzionano
<ic3d> finito
<pietroalbini> nessun'altro ha qualcosa da dire?
<mapreri> no
<Janvitus> io
<giulux2> posso?
<Janvitus> anzi no, vai giulux
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, vai
<pietroalbini> vabbé, giulux2 
<mapreri> (concordando con Janvitus che la presentazione mi sembra inutile, però devo dire che in effetti sarebbe carino dire in lista gruppi chi sarà il prossimo consiglio prima di appuntarlo, magari qualcuno ha qualcosa di importante contro qulcuno)
<ic3d> "contro qualcuno"? cosa vuol dire mapreri
<Janvitus> mi prenoto dopo giulux2
<pietroalbini> ic3d, che qualcuno non ha ancora pagato la maglietta del duccit2015?
<mapreri> ic3d: boh, qualcuno conosce motivi per cui qualcuno non dovrebbe stare in consiglio.
<giulux2> a me sembra che nella crisi attuale delegare tutto a un futuro consiglio di cui non si conoscono i componenti sia alquanto sbagliato.
<mapreri> pietroalbini: io ho ancora le tue magliette, comunque.
<pietroalbini> mapreri, appunto ;)
<mapreri> pietroalbini: ma io le ho pagate per te, comuqnue :P
<mapreri> e non ho idea di quanto costavano, comunque
<giulux2> Occorre fissare se non delle regole almeno alcuni principi per il nuovo consiglio.
<jeremie21> mi prenoto
<giulux2> ne propongo alcuni:
<giulux2> il consiglio deve operare in stretto contatto con i rappresentanti dei gruppi
<giulux2> l'obiettivo primario deve essere la rivitalizzazione della comunità, allo stato ridotta a alcune monadi che non comunicano tra di loro
<giulux2> occorrerà inoltre rivedere le regole per la membership, allo stato alquanto burocratiche
<giulux2> per ora basta
<ic3d> mi prenoto
<giulux2> anzi no:
<mapreri> giulux2: puoi per favore spiegarmi cosa c'è di sbagliato nelle regole della membership?
<mapreri> (che per inciso sono sostanzialmente le stesse anche di quella @ubuntu.com, per dire)
<giulux2> il consiglio deve dare costantemente notizi e della sua attività, rivolgendosi al più vasto mondo che ruota su  ubuntu it
<giulux2> le regole della membership mi sembrano , come ho detto, alquanto burocratiche e selettive, probabilmente perchè pensate in un momento di maggiore "entusiasmo"
<jeremie21> Mi spiace, purtroppo devo scappare! (grosso modo ho comunque espresso le idee che avevo in mente) Un saluto a tutti 
<giulux2> in cui si voleva contenere eccessive richieste
<Gwaihir> ciao jeremie21!
 * ic3d pensa che non stiamo parlando di regole della membership e meglio lasciare cadere l'argomento per stasera sennò non finiamo più!
<mapreri> beh, l'unica regola è "aver dato un contributo sostanziale alla comunità, e continuare a darlo", cosa c'è di selettivo e burocratico?
<giulux2> ciao
<mapreri> comunque non mi sembra una cosa da definire prima di avere un consiglio
<mapreri> alla fine hai esposto punti su cui il consiglio deve lavorare, non mi sembra siano cose da dire prima di avere il consiglio stesso...
<giulux2> beh, in genere si elegge qualcuno in base a quello che vuol fare, non il conrario
<mapreri> no
<mapreri> ah
<mapreri> si
<Janvitus> lol
<mapreri> ma questa non è una elezione, come stiamo discutendo :)
<alevipri> "indecisioni"
<giulux2> io avrei finito
 * mapreri non gli è mai piaciuta questa cosa di prenotarsi su IRC, comunque.  io lavorerò per abolire la parte rigida di questa regola nel mio periodo al consiglio, se mi eleggerete!
<mapreri> (non è quello che tutti vogliono? :P)
<mapreri> ic3d: che avevi da dire?
<ic3d> prima di me c'era Janvitus mi pare
<mapreri> vero
<mapreri> (vedete?) Janvitus: prego :)
<giulux2> janvitus si è addormentato per colpa del mio intervento :D
<mapreri> ic3d: Janvitus si è perso, scrivi quello che hai da scrivere!
<mapreri> la parte interessante di irc è che è dinamico, più delle email, forza!
<ic3d> eccomi
<Janvitus> (si vai ic3d, mi ero assentato un attimo di nuovo)
<ic3d> credo che il nuovo consiglio dovrà lavorare in stretto contatto con tutti, non solo con i rappresentanti dei gruppi, visto che ultimamente c'è ben poca atrtività e quindi ritengo necessario fare sentire la presenza  del consiglio a tuttti i livelli
<ic3d> eviterei quindi gerarchie varie che non possono esistere in una comunità di volontari
<ic3d> quello che deve fare il nuovo consiglio è riscrivere le regole e cercare di ridare slancio ai gruppi e alle singole persone
<ic3d> che ultimamente s'è perso
<ic3d> finito
<Janvitus> aggiungo solo che ovviamente i 3 vanno presentati 
<Janvitus> e diamoci regole basi almeno per cominciare
<Janvitus> non aggigungo altro perché mi hanno preceduto, anzi...
<Janvitus> direi che 2 cose che il consiglio dovrà fare sono la membership per renderla più appetibile (e io consiglio di farla tornare sul forum), e gente presente e qualificata per darmi un aiuto su magog
<Janvitus> qualificata nel senso che deve essere fidata
<Janvitus> che da solo non posso starci dietro
<Janvitus> finito
<mapreri> ok
<giulux2> +1 x ritorno membership su forum
 * mapreri vuole scrivere qualche riga, posso o qualcuno ha dire qualcosa?
<mapreri> quindi queste "regole" da seguire:
<mapreri> * sistemare la membership (almeno verificare che sia ok)
<mapreri> * comunicare all'esterno quello che si fa all'interno del consiglio *molto* di più dei precedenti consigli
<pietroalbini___> mi è crashato il bouncer :/
<mapreri> * riscrivere le regole per eleggere/qualsiasicosa il consiglio, per il futuro
<mapreri> pietroalbini___: si era capito, non far rumore
<mapreri> e basta, mi pare.  il resto che diceva anche giulux2 di cercare di rivitalizzare u-it dovrebbe essere ordinaria amministrazione per il consiglio, non qualcosa di speciale da dire prima della nomina
<mapreri> altro?
<mapreri> dissentite su questa cosa?
 * Gwaihir deve staccare, rileggerà i log
<ic3d> mapreri: nessun dissenso, in verità per la mia esperienza il consiglio ha sempre detto quel che faceva - se diceva poco era perché poco faceva
<mapreri> Gwaihir: dì se sei ok con i 3 punti quì sopra, please
<mapreri> ic3d: immagino, però avrebbe dovuto dire che faceva poco :P
<ic3d> mapreri: forse dovresti leggere meglio
<Gwaihir> mapreri, +1 per i punti sopra
<mapreri> #agree il consiglio deve prioritizzare i punti sopra, da annunciare prima i nominare le persone
<mapreri> carissimi, mi cacceranno fra ~50 minuti, vorrei finire, su
<Janvitus> facciamo un sunto
<mapreri> pietroalbini: finiscila di riavviare il bouncer e segui la riunione
<giulux2> nei punti proposti mi sembra manchi quello dello stretto contatto coi gruppi
<pietroalbini> mapreri, non funzionava, ora è a posto
 * mapreri aspetta Janvitus 
<Janvitus> no no
<Janvitus> dicevo, facciamo un sunto veloce no, il moderatore sei tu asd
<Janvitus> insomma, mettiamo in chiaro 2 o 3 regolette per sto nuvoo consiglio almeno epr partire, la scadenza ad esempio
<Janvitus> un anno o 2?
<Janvitus> siccome è un caso speciale
<mapreri> 1
<giulux2> 1 anno e poi verifichiamo
<tokijin> +1 per 1 anno
<Bubu_> un anno con "opzione" per il secondo
<ic3d> 1
<pietroalbini> 1
<trekfan1> 1
<mapreri> #agree il prossimo consiglio dura un anno e poi si fa quello che il consiglio temporaneo ha deciso per eleggere il prossimo consiglio.
<mapreri> Janvitus: prossimo punto?
<Janvitus> non so
<Janvitus> non mi sovviene altro
<mapreri> ic3d: vedi la mia query :)
<alevipri> 1
<mapreri> penso che tutti siamo d'accordo che bisogna fare un'email con la lista delle 3 persone che si "candidano" e che saranno appuntate automagicamente a breve senza alcun intervento, giusto?
<alevipri> #agree
<ic3d> +1
<Bubu_> +1 (rapiamoli e leghiamoli, prima che cambino idea)
<mapreri> alevipri: 1) non funziona senza testo 2) non funziona per quelli che non sono chair della riunione 3) non ha senso prima di agree :)
<mapreri> vedi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<mapreri> anche se sarebbe da fare una votazione, lo facciamo? :)
<mapreri> dai, altri che son d'accordo
<alevipri> mapreri so che lo sai, e sai che non lo so
<mapreri> :;)
<mapreri> pietroalbini: trekfan1 giulux2 alevipri Janvitus ↑ (messaggio mio alle 10:06:02)
<pietroalbini> +1
<tokijin> +1
<trekfan1> +1
<ic3d> +1
<mapreri> oh, ma ci son tue tipi con la 't' questa sera :) (sorry tokijin, ti ho saltato)
<tokijin> :)
<giulux2> ok
<alevipri> +1
<mapreri> #agree mandare un'email in lista-gruppi con la lista delle persone, che sono i 3 candidati, che verranno appuntati automagicamente più avanti
<mapreri> direi che questo deve farlo qualcuno che non sia un candidato, tipo ic3d, giusto?
<mapreri> *hint*
<Janvitus> (non lo trovo il messaggio)
<Bubu_> +1
<pietroalbini> <mapreri> penso che tutti siamo d'accordo che bisogna fare un'email con la lista delle 3 persone che si "candidano" e che saranno appuntate automagicamente a breve senza alcun intervento, giusto?
<ic3d> ok ci penso io
<mapreri> Janvitus: ↑ questo era il messaggio, ma è passato, mancavi tipo solo te :)
<Janvitus> ok
<trekfan1> ehm mapreri tu hai scritto alle 10:06 ma era alle 11:06
<ic3d> mapreri: mandami il link al log di questa riunione e domani faccio un messaggio
<mapreri> #action ic3d manda l'email in cui presenta e lista il nostro piano malefico per prendere il potere
<meetingology> ACTION: ic3d manda l'email in cui presenta e lista il nostro piano malefico per prendere il potere
<mapreri> trekfan1: sorry, vivo in un altro fuso orario :)
<mapreri> altro?
<Janvitus> in effetti si
<Janvitus> i 9 tipi dei gruppi
<Janvitus> sono gli amministratori o se li scelgono i gruppi? non che sia una problematica difficile da affrontare, ma almeno mettiamola in chiaro... io propendo che ogni gruppo se ne sceglie 1
<Janvitus> tolti ovviamente i 3
<Janvitus> nel senso chei 3 contano nel numero dei gruppi
<Janvitus> almeno per cominciare
<Janvitus> finito
<mapreri> Janvitus: è particolarmente interessante, perchè poi che si fa con persone tipo me che sono in svariati gruppi?
<mapreri> mi scelgo un cappello?
<mapreri> (almeno -fcm, -dev, -promo (through socialmedia))
<ic3d> mapreri: si
<Janvitus> si fa in modo che ogni gruppo ne sceglie uno differente
<ic3d> scegli un cappello
<Janvitus> e si rega di evitar ei giochetti, che sono brutti da vedere ;)
<Janvitus> *prega
<mapreri> Janvitus: facciamo che ogni gruppo se ne sceglie uno.  e se un gruppo non riesce a deciderne uno dopo un $tempo il consiglio dichiara quel gruppo in stato di calamità e c'è da intervenire
 * ic3d deve mollare, mi spiace ma domattina mi sveglio alle 6
<mapreri> ic3d: un sec
<Janvitus> si, lo mettiamo alal fucilazione lol
<mapreri> fra quanto diamo i poteri al consiglio?
<alevipri> mapreri dai che uno per gruppo salta fuori
<mapreri> 2 settimane?
<ic3d> mapreri: no, chiudi qui o fai tu
<mapreri> ok
<ic3d> il consiglio vecchio è decaduto
<ic3d> i poteri ce li hai da adesso
<ic3d> "poteri"!
<mapreri> facciamo che a meno di un tsunami a milano lo switch lo si fa il 21?  (tipo, spostare le persone su lp, wiki, etc)
<mapreri> switch proprio tecnico, intendo
<ic3d> buona notte
<mapreri> diamo il tempo alla gente di commentare su lista-gruppi, sia mai
<Janvitus> si, meglio
<mapreri> che poi magari prendiamo decisioni di nascosto ed affrettate (!!!!)
 * ic3d sorry ma proprio devo andare
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> facciamo come si deve questa volta:
<mapreri> #vote switch tecnico del consiglio a partire dal 21 febbraio 2016 (aggiungere in ML consiglio, launchpad, wiki, etc)
<meetingology> Please vote on: switch tecnico del consiglio a partire dal 21 febbraio 2016 (aggiungere in ML consiglio, launchpad, wiki, etc)
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<trekfan1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from trekfan1
<Janvitus> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Janvitus
<Bubu_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Bubu_
<giulux2> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from giulux2
 * mapreri piace vedere un po' di inglese in questo canale ogni tanto!
<mapreri> io sarò buttato fuoiri dalla sala in ~20 minuti, quindi devo muovermi
<mapreri> pietroalbini: ?
<mapreri> alevipri: ?
<rpadovani> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from rpadovani
<alevipri> scusa ero afk
<alevipri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from alevipri
<mapreri> \o/ rpadovani is alive!!!
<rpadovani> (non ho commentato ma ho seguito)
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: switch tecnico del consiglio a partire dal 21 febbraio 2016 (aggiungere in ML consiglio, launchpad, wiki, etc)
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mapreri> #info IL DADO É TRATTO
<mapreri> qualcos'altro?
<mapreri> io ho intenzione di mandare un'email tipo finito questa riunione se non mi hanno già cacciato con i minutes, poi dario manda la sua email più interessante e più bella, vi sembra sano?
<Janvitus> ok
<alevipri> ok
<Bubu_> si
<trekfan1> ok
<mapreri> #action mapreri manda i minutes finita questa cosa
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri manda i minutes finita questa cosa
<mapreri> altro?
<tokijin> ok
<mapreri> anche "no" è una risposta, cari
<mapreri> :)
<giulux2> no
<alevipri> un messaggio in ubnutu-it/news
<mapreri> alevipri: prima o dopo la nomina?
<alevipri> *ubuntu-it/news
<mapreri> tipo, domani o il 21/22?
<alevipri> direi dopo la nomina
<alevipri> a cose fatte, un bel messaggio lì e quindi poi sui social
<alevipri> come da prassi
<mapreri> sicuro
<alevipri> così si fanno le cose per bene
<alevipri> e buon lavoro ragazzi ;)
<mapreri> #accepted mandare un messaggio da ubuntu.it/news/consiglio una volta che il nuovo consiglio è in place.  idealmente scriverlo prima e pubblicare il 21
<mapreri> altro=
<mapreri> ALTRO?
 * mapreri inizia a sentirsi solo in questa sala
<Janvitus> se nessuno ti risponde vuol dire che nessuno ha da dire, hiudi e va in pace :D
<Janvitus> almassimo Bubu_ ti risponde con un puppa
<alevipri> magari mettere i punti da fare sul wiki?
<tokijin> Devo staccare, notte a tutti!
<Janvitus> ovvio
<alevipri> notte
<Janvitus> ma questo lo decide il consiglio
<Bubu_> Janvitus: 'hiudi lo dovrei scrive' io
<mapreri> tokijin: o/
<mapreri> alevipri: o/
<alevipri> chiaro 
<alevipri> mapreri io salutavo tokijin
<mapreri> questo meritava di apparire qua https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2016/02/msg00214.html \o/
<mapreri> spero di mettere code.u-it.o a usare quello, un giorno
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> grazie a tutti di avere partecipato!
<mapreri> davvero, grazie!
<mapreri> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Feb 10 22:30:35 2016 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2016/ubuntu-it-meeting.2016-02-10-20.42.moin.txt
<alevipri> grazie a voi, se vedemo
<mapreri> alevipri: da dove sei?
<mapreri> regioen
<rpadovani> o/ grazie a quelli che hanno partecipato :)
<alevipri> mapreri non capisco la domanda
<mapreri> alevipri: di che regione sei? :)
<mapreri> in che regione abiti o di dove sei originario
<alevipri> Lombardia, dalla ridente Palazzolo sull'oglio (BS)
<giulux2> buonanotte a tutti
<mapreri> alevipri: ack
<alevipri> mapreri tu stai a milano no?
<mapreri> alevipri: sì, sono a milano per studio, sono originario della provincia di padova
<mapreri> mannaggia perchè non compaiono gli #agree nei minutes
<mapreri> spero non sia solo perchè il comando completo è #agreed -.-
<Bubu_> notte a tutti
<trekfan1> notte
<alevipri> notte
<mapreri> rpadovani: non ti mancano le sale aperte tutta la notte del poli? ;)
 * mapreri si è semplicemente spostato
<rpadovani> mapreri, a parte che adoro camera mia, 6 mesi e se tutto va bene emigro ;)
<mapreri> rpadovani: dove vai?
<rpadovani> mapreri, https://www.in.tum.de/en
<rpadovani> toh, hanno https, che bravi i tedeschi
<mapreri> rpadovani: erasmus?
<rpadovani> mapreri, specialistica
<mapreri> rpadovani: tutto il master :O
<rpadovani> mapreri, si, basta, voglio andarmene da ferrara :D
<mapreri> ahah
<mapreri> rpadovani: io invece sto seriamente pensando di sospendere l'uni e provare a vedere per un lavoro che mi hanno offerto...
<rpadovani> mapreri, ah si? Che lavoro?
<mapreri> rpadovani: sysadm @ https://www.exoscale.ch/ ­— che per carità, è una azienda piccina, in realtà, però quello che mi han proposto è *esattamente* quello che piace fare a me!
<rpadovani> mapreri, oh, wow, come vi siete conosciuti?
<mapreri> rpadovani: alla DebConf
<rpadovani> mapreri, figo figo, bravo te :)
<mapreri> ho trovato uno, e poi mi ha scritto a dicembre dicendo che si devono espandere parecchio perchè hanno ricevuto un finanziamento statale, etc, e io secondo lui sono perfetto per quel posto.  dovrei sempre passare per il loro CTO, fare un colloquio, etc, ma tipo una internship ma la farebbero fare senza pensarci, a quanto pare.
<mapreri> rpadovani: ↑
<rpadovani> mapreri, se poi accetti dimmelo che non ho mai visitato Losanna ;)
<mapreri> rpadovani: boh, io so che mi sto stancando non poco a studiare, però mi dispiace non poco distruggere le aspettative della mia famiglia.
<mapreri> (e non solo della mia famiglia, anche mie, a dire il vero)
<mapreri> voglio laurearmi, ma davvero non riesco a studiare.
<rpadovani> mapreri, beh, è una scelta difficile, lo so per esperienza, e il poli non è proprio un posto dove dove sia facile facile studiare
<rpadovani> mapreri, quindi piuttosto che perdere tanti anni lì è sicuramente un'offerta da prendere in considerazione
<mapreri> rpadovani: considera che il mio problema è che proprio io non mi metto a studiare
<mapreri> sono attualmente indietro di 2 esami, forse alla fine di questo semestre divento indietro di 4 senza manco accorgermi
<mapreri> se tutto va bene forse solo di 3, dai
<mapreri> 3 esami indietro in 3 semestri, u.U
<rpadovani> mapreri, beh dai, per il poli non è male in realtà
<mapreri> yet, non proprio quello che mi aspetto
<mapreri> rpadovani: te lavori ancora per quella ditta di droni, no?
<mapreri> dove scrivevi principalmente .js, giusto? :P
<mapreri> (giusto per sapere)
 * mapreri in questa riunione ha detto esattamente il doppio delle righe che ha detto il secondo.  wow
<rpadovani> mapreri, ni, lavoro per la stessa ditta, ma c'è stato un po' di trambusto, e sono cambiati assai i ruoli, adesso faccio python e nodejs
<rpadovani> fra l'altro python2 ad eventi :S
<mapreri> wtf
<rpadovani> 2 perché la libreria che usiamo per AMPQ non ha ancora fatto lo switch
<rpadovani> fuck
<rpadovani> e non abbiamo tempo per contribuire noi
<rpadovani> ad eventi, beh, perché sono dei droni comandabili :D
<mapreri> quindi sei passato da frontend a backend, ok.
<rpadovani> mapreri, più che altro full stack, perché faccio comunque pure roba in angular (anche se è almeno 50 giorni che non tocco il frontend)
<rpadovani> sono diventato uno schiavetto completo
<mapreri> rpadovani: full time?
<mapreri> full stack => full slave
<mapreri> incredibile quanto si assomigli :P
<rpadovani> mapreri, no, sempre parttime, voglio laurearmi a luglio, in tempo (tolto l; anno perso al polimi)
<mapreri> rpadovani: e quanto ti danno?  immagino non sia al livello di threvino, ma pur sempre accettabile?
<rpadovani> mapreri, no, poco, 650/mese, ma non mi stanno troppo addosso e mi piace e stiamo prendendo soldi come startup (150k una settimana fa) quindi per ora mi va bene
<mapreri> umh, ok.
<mapreri> sei pur sempre in italia :)
<rpadovani> mapreri, si, poi ti dico, se guardi i miei contributi dipendono molto dalle settimane, tipo per i mesi che ho gli esami facico molto meno
<rpadovani> mapreri, quindi è un buon compromesso tra curriculum impegno e stipendio :)
<Dix78> così corto il log della riunione? :O
 * Dix78 si aggiorna su quanto deciso
<mapreri> rpadovani: io sembra che abbia il problema opposto: (ignorando metà dicembre dove in 1 settimana ho fatto un'80ina di upload per rimuovere python-support) in mezzo agli esami tendo a partecipare a qualcosa
<rpadovani> mapreri, ahahaha ci sta :D
<mapreri> tipo ora sono sotto esami, però spingo per una transizione, e oggi ho fatto 3 upload per quella
<rpadovani> mapreri, io purtroppo ho mollato tutto il foss-related
<rpadovani> mapreri, saranno contenti quelli di debian :D
<mapreri> Dix78: ho appena inviato i minutes spicci ;)
<mapreri> rpadovani: penso non tutti considerando il numero di non-maintainer upload che faccio :P
<mapreri> rpadovani: vedi la sezione "non-maintainer upload" in confronto col resto :P https://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=mattia
<Dix78> mapreri, preferisco leggere tutto :D
<mapreri> Dix78: concordo, i minutes sono molto spicci
<Dix78> Conosci il tuo nemico :P
<mapreri> io devo trovare la mia cena ora, poi andare a letto, cercare di svegliarmi a orari decenti e finire di preparare il mio esame
<mapreri> (che ho a mezzogiorno)
<mapreri> buona notte cari!
<mapreri> o/
<rpadovani> o/
